# Namal Mo Za Ako



## n3kuh

I was wondering what these two mean:
Namal Mo Za Ako
and
Ibizay Mo Na

Someone told me this and I only figured out the easy parts like ako and mo, but I'm sorry if it is spelled wrong the person spelled this to me and I'm just assuming it's right. Thank you if you can help me figure this out lols.


----------



## epistolario

n3kuh said:


> I was wondering what these two mean:
> Namal Mo Za Ako
> and
> Ibizay Mo Na


 
Mahal mo na ako? (You are already in love with me)
Ibigay mo na? (*Ibigay* means *to give* but it _may_ have other connotations related to two people in a relationship)


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> n3kuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering what these two mean:
> Namal Mo Za Ako
> and
> Ibizay Mo Na
> quote]
> 
> Mahal mo na ako? (You are already in love with me)
> Ibigay mo na? (*Ibigay* means *to give* but it _may_ have other connotations related to two people in a relationship)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a funny pronunciation! Is it swardspeak?
Click to expand...


----------



## Chriszinho85

Another option could be:  "Namal Mo Za Ako" = "Mahal mo ba ako?" (Do you love me?)





			
				Qcumber said:
			
		

> What a funny pronunciation! Is it swardspeak?


Sorry for my ignorance, but what is swardspeak?


----------



## Qcumber

Chriszinho85 said:


> Another option could be: "Namal Mo Za Ako" = "Mahal mo ba ako?" (Do you love me?)Sorry for my ignorance, but what is swardspeak?


 
It is the slang used by Tagalog homosexuals.
One of its phonological features is the use of the phoneme /f/ - that doesn't exist in Tagalog - for /p/ because /f/ is perceived as "airy" (this term was used by an informant), e.g. pakpák "wing" > fakfák, hence a pun on fuck-fuck.
Another remarquable one is the replacement of /k/ by /kwe/, e.g. laláki "male" > lalákwe.
I hope some day I'll find a scholarly study of this slang.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Very interesting.  This is the first time I've ever heard of "swardspeak."  Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> ffrancis said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a funny pronunciation! Is it swardspeak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct Q, it's our gay slang
Click to expand...


----------

